

SocialCam should be renamed ScumbagCam - callmeed
http://callmeed.posterous.com/socialcam-should-be-renamed-scumbagcam

======
jamesbritt
_What I noticed later alarmed me, however. SocialCam posted on my behalf that
I watched the video._

Blame Facebook. They encourage this kind of behavior.

Not that SocialCam should be doing it, but really this is something Facebook
should simply not allow.

